# Toshiba Stor.E Alu 2 öffnen und in PC einbauen?



## Frzn (10. November 2011)

*Toshiba Stor.E Alu 2 öffnen und in PC einbauen?*

Moin Leute,


ich komm mal gleich zur Sache, ich hab zu Hause noch eine Toshiba Stor.E Alu 2 mit 200GB und wollte diese neben mir anderen alten HDD in meinen neuen PC einbauen, weil die HDD-Preise im Moment ja ziemlich hoch sind. Mit dieser Methode käme ich erstmal auf 400GB Speicherkapazität, was ersteinmal vollkommen ausreicht, bis sich die Preise wieder einpendeln.

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Öffnen dieser externen HDD hat und ob man so ohne weiteres per speziellem Einbaurahmen diese 2,5'' HDD einbauen kann. Falls es noch interessiert, die andere HDD ist eine ältere Samsung Spinpoint.


Grüße Frzn


----------



## dasacom (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Toshiba Stor.E Alu 2 öffnen und in PC einbauen?*

Hallo,

bist du weiter gekommen?

ich würde meine gerne auch ausbauen und intern verwenden.

Danke für die Hilfe.

schöne Grüße
dasacom


----------



## easy-it-service (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Toshiba Stor.E Alu 2 öffnen und in PC einbauen?*

Die Info dürfte zwar zu spät sein aber JA das Gehäuse der Toshiba Stor.E Alu 2 kann man öffen um die HDD auszubauen. Das Gehäuse ist dafür aber nicht ausgelegt sprich man muß etwas Gewalt anwenden wenn man vorsichtig ist kann man aber das Gehäuse noch weiterverwenden oder verkaufen.


----------

